# Kobalt Compact sliding 7-1/4-in 10 Amps Single Bevel Sliding Compound Corded Miter Saw



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

I have a Makita 7 1/4" version of the same, it is by far my favorite cutting tool. They don't make it any longer but did make a battery operated version that was nearly identical. When I purchased mine I really didn't think I would use it that much as I already had 10" and 12" miter saws but I have come to love the smaller platform plus blades are more affordable. I had Forrest make me a blade and it really shines. Good luck with the Kobalt I bet you're going to never regret going with the smaller platform.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

I was gifted a similar saw and turned out it to be extremely handy when working on site. For bigger jobs I'd take the 10" slider but I've really gotten a huge amount of work done with the little one,


----------



## ColoradoJake (May 14, 2019)

Does yours have a lot of flex when fully extended? Mine does so nothing is glue ready off the cut. I also found it decent for trim which was why I purchased it in 2015. Outside the major flex in the cut it is a good tool and I work around it well enough.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Correction, mine is not a sliding compound saw, but a simple chop saw. But that's all you need for a whole lot of work. It will chop a 2×4 just fine, and do a lot of the trim molding. As to weight, maybe 10 pounds? For the cost of about $130 it has huge value, especially when doing minor work on-site.


----------

